# Woher seit ihr, was macht ihr?



## Pumajäger (7. November 2007)

Erstmal Hallöchen!

Hoffe das Thema gibt es nicht ich habs nicht gefunden mit der Suchfunktion!

Wie der Treadname schon sagt postet hier woher ihr kommt und was ihr macht (Beruf/Schule/...)!
Es können auch Deteils verraten werden!
Also ich fang dann mal an:

Wohnort: Österreich/Niederösterreich/Amstetten(nahe)

Schule: Besuche die erst Klasse einer EDV Htl!

 und bin 15 Jahre alt!


----------



## Blechdosenritter (7. November 2007)

hi also ich heisse Christopher bin 22 Jahre alt und wohne in Bergheim.liegt so 20km von Köln entfernt.

Ich mache grade ein halbjähriges Praktikum (bis 3.1 noch) um meine praktische fachhochschulreife zu bekommen und werde entweder danach eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker Systemintegration oder ein Studium in wirtschaftsinformatik oder technische Informatik anstreben.bin noch was unschlüssig ^^


----------



## Dulkarash (7. November 2007)

geht dich nichts an ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner treffender spaß.


----------



## Dunham (7. November 2007)

ich heiße max, komme aus einem schmucken dörfchen aus nrw, bin schüler und 14 jarhe alt


----------



## Dracun (7. November 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> hi also ich heisse Christopher bin 22 Jahre alt und wohne in Bergheim.liegt so 20km von Köln entfernt.
> 
> Ich mache grade ein halbjähriges Praktikum (bis 3.1 noch) um meine praktische fachhochschulreife zu bekommen und werde entweder danach eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker Systemintegration oder ein Studium in wirtschaftsinformatik oder technische Informatik anstreben.bin noch was unschlüssig ^^




hey habe ne lange zeit in bergheim bzw in niederaußem gewohnt [mal ne frage kennst du en dominik zenner bzw en Lawni] vermiss die jungs nämlich^^

mein name ist peter komme aus köln, bin 25 jahre alt und vater^^


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (7. November 2007)

Ich heiße Hans, mache Rechtschreibflames und will, dass du "seid" mit "d" schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Spaß. Martin, 17 Jahre alt. Aus der Nähe von Ravensburg am Bodensee.


----------



## Konradio (7. November 2007)

Ich bin Konrad ( Was für ein einfallsreicher nick, nicht??) und komm aus Berlin (ftw!)

Achja und bin dreizehn (13)(1-3) Jahre alt...


----------



## buddabrot (7. November 2007)

Ich heiße Justin, bin 15 und bin Schüler (9 Klasse Gymnasium) und komme aus der Nähe von Koblenz. Und trotzdem will ich das Tus absteigt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2007)

Ich heiss Schleppel, komme aus Brill, bin Schurke und jage am liebsten Hexen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
---------------
gg

ne,so Lucas aus Wien,22 Jahre und zZ Nachtportier bei ner Tabakfirma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (7. November 2007)

Ach ich find des voll toll hier, in diesem Thread waren jetzt schon 4 Leute unter 16 und jetzt kommt noch der 5 Buffer.

Also ich bin der Zwenni, 13 Jahre(jaja, kiddie, ich weiß schon), bin aufm  Gymi en Schüler und komme aus dem schönen Stuttgart (VFB liegt grad 2:1 gegen LYon hinten, drecks loser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

<lilo>


----------



## jerrypower (7. November 2007)

jerry....16 Jahre.....realschule 10te klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....komme aus Zeven (zwischen Bremen und Hamburg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (7. November 2007)

19 Jahre alt - IT-Systemkaufmann aus dem schönen München ;D


----------



## TigerArmy (7. November 2007)

johannes, 24 jahre und supervisor im hard-rock-cafe im wunderschönen münchen :-)


----------



## Humfred (7. November 2007)

Hallo, bin der Jan und komme aus RLP, bin 14 Jahre alt :-)

( Am liebsten mache ich bösen Schurken Feuer unter dem Hintern! Mage ftw )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jabor (7. November 2007)

Heyho  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich heiße Florian, bin 15 Jahre alt ( ich find es bescheuert dass man dann gleich als kidde beschimpft wird) und komme aus der Nähe von Hockenheim. Achja und ich gehe aufs Gymi, 10. Klasse


----------



## Deathfriend (7. November 2007)

jo bin Marc 15 jahre alt und ein realschüler und komme aus so nem kleinen kaff das liegt zwischen aachen und köln ^^


----------



## Nyscha (7. November 2007)

.


----------



## fabdiem (7. November 2007)

Pumajäger schrieb:


> Schule: Besuche die erst Klasse einer EDV Htl!



was ist das ne EDV htl???

naja zum thema

ich bin 15 1/2 und gehe in die neunte klasse eines gymnasiums
( zur anmerkung bin nicht sitzen geblieben sondern später eingeschult worden^^ - zu klein - )

und inner freizeit ruder und skate ich


----------



## Chakor (7. November 2007)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob sie's schon wussten, aber ich bin der Flo, komme aus Oberbayern und bin 13 (Realschule) ;D


----------



## solaris1972 (7. November 2007)

na gut...ich bin 35 und komme aus Koblenz 

achja arbeiten..da war doch was? ja arbeiten muss ich auch und das 5x mal die woche ab und an auch mal 7 tage die woche...Fulltime nix halbtags oder 1Eurojobber^^


Gruss Bogi


----------



## Kildorim (7. November 2007)

bin der kai, 15 fast 16, und komme aus der gegend rund um düsseldorf.

@Pumajäger:
Kennst du vllt einen Kaff namens Gresten?
Sollte so 10-30km von Amstätten entfernt sein.
mache dort öfters urlaub


----------



## Blechdosenritter (7. November 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> hey habe ne lange zeit in bergheim bzw in niederaußem gewohnt [mal ne frage kennst du en dominik zenner bzw en Lawni] vermiss die jungs nämlich^^
> 
> mein name ist peter komme aus köln, bin 25 jahre alt und vater^^




hiho.. falls du mich geaddet hast schreib mich mal an hab accept gemacht aber danach war mein fenster weg und konnte nicht adden.


vom sehen her werd ich die kennen... lawni sagt mir auf jeden fall was.. hat der ne schwester? vannessa?


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (7. November 2007)

Dere, bin da Mäx aus Rosenheim (Bayern). bin 14 Jahre alt und geh in die 9. klasse auf einem Gymnasium.

Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## Davidor (7. November 2007)

Moin zusammen,
bin David,13 Jahre alt,besuche ein Gymnasium (8.Klasse) und bin wohnhaft in Lübeck.


----------



## Gato (7. November 2007)

Sascha, 20, Bad Zwischenahn [Oldenburg(Niedersachsen)], Azubi zum TAI und nebenbei Küchengehilfe bei einer Catering Firma.


----------



## Thyphon (7. November 2007)

<call me sepp - ich find den namen geiler als josef.. -.-
bin 17.. 
realschule 10te klasse
komme aus weiden i d obp..
das ca 100km nördl. von regensburg..

ingame:
thyphon..
70..
schurke in endgame ausbildung^^
komme aus dem elfenstartgebiet - mir fällt der name gerade nicht ein^^
und bin zz zuhause @ shattrath - proudmoore..


mfg


----------



## Matteus (7. November 2007)

Hallo, ich heiße Roger, bin 30 Jahre alt und komme aus Witten in NRW(das liegt zwischen Dortmund und Bochum). Zurzeit leider arbeitslos!


----------



## nalcarya (7. November 2007)

Katharina, 20, aus dem schönen Westerwald aber wegen Studium (Kommunikationsdesign) wohnhaft in Wiesbaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (7. November 2007)

Hullo,

Tina, bin 32 Jahre alt und arbeite in einem Forschungsinstitut als Clinical Trial Assistant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, und komm ausm schönen Bonn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (7. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> arbeite in einem Forschungsinstitut als Clinical Trial Assistant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was zum geier ist ein Clinical Trial Assistant bzw was macht man da? ^^


----------



## Achereto (7. November 2007)

Informatik-Student, Darmstadt, 22

das muss reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenzini (7. November 2007)

Hi Erstmal

Bin 17Jahre alt.

Mache ausbidung als Koch ---> Arbeite abends darum nix mit raids!-.- (auch am wochenende arbeite ich)
Aber was tut man nicht alles für die arbeit?^^

Komme aus der Schweiz (AG)

Spiele Eis-Mage ... aber halt nur pvp bringt mir mehr und Arena 

Gruss Lenzini


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

<<< 15 Jahre alt aus Ennepetal. Schüler in der 10. Klasse aufem Reichenbach Gymnasium in Ennepetal.


----------



## Deadlift (7. November 2007)

Hm okay damit kann ich leben...

26 und arbeite bei einem deutschen Publisher für MMOG's und Casual Games als (mittlerweile)Anwendungsentwickler/Web Developer in München.


----------



## MaexxDesign (7. November 2007)

Ich heiße Alfred E. Neumann, bin 27 Jahre alt und bin Stuntkoordinator im Filmpark Babelsberg.


----------



## Magician.^ (7. November 2007)

Ich bin David 15Jahre und komme aus Geeste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(im Emsland) was eh keine Sau kennt ^^

Gruß 
David


----------



## Belowo (7. November 2007)

Huhu, ich bin Christian, 22 Jahre alt und komm aus dem schönen Kiel (SH)...
Das sollte auch langen


----------



## GobliN (7. November 2007)

Wohne in Dänemark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin 22 und Studiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2007)

> Kennst du vllt einen Kaff namens Gresten?
> Sollte so 10-30km von Amstätten entfernt sein.



^^heimatort meiner mudder löl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. November 2007)

Kurz und knapp 
René, Schüler, 15^^


----------



## Alfadir (7. November 2007)

Nils, 20 Jahre, Student (Lehramt Deutsch, Mathe, Gesellschaftswissenschaften)


----------



## Illandra (7. November 2007)

Tanja, 26 aus Leverkusen (bei Köln)

Arbeite als Sachbearbeiterin in der Auftragsabwicklung


----------



## Woodspirit (7. November 2007)

Ich bin Jan Christoph, komme aus Mülheim an der Ruhr (Ruhrpott FTW) und bin 28 Jahre alt.

Studiert habe ich Bio, und arbeite in einem Biogasunternehmen im Bereich "Biologische Betreuung" und "Technische Dokumentation".

Und ich bin Gladbach-Fan...(Spitzenreiter)! DAS mußte mal gesagt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und müßte längst im Bettchen liegen....

GUTE NACHT ZUSAMMEN!


----------



## Arkoras (7. November 2007)

Also ich komme aus Darnassus und verhau gerne alles, was dumm genug is, nicht wegzulaufen xD
(JAAA, ich mein das ernst, NEEIN ich bin nicht süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dargun (7. November 2007)

bin der tim bin 23jahre alt und komme aus wuppertal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



23:32 gerade aus frankreich wiedergekommen und gehe nun ins bett...gute nacht thread :-)


----------



## Huntara (8. November 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Was zum geier ist ein Clinical Trial Assistant bzw was macht man da? ^^



Das ist eine klinische Studienassistentin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich unterstütze unsere Monitore in all
ihren Aufgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Monitore sind die, die unsere Prüfärzte zu den jeweiligen Studien 
"beobachten", ob sie alles richtig machen).


----------



## Nillonde (8. November 2007)

21, Erkrath bei Düsseldorf, gebürtig ausm Pfälzer Wald. 
Mitarbeiterin bei McFit Düsseldorf-Lierenfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und freiberufliche Grafikerin.


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

schweizer, biel im kanton bern

schule: gymnasium im 9. schuljahr, also quarta


----------



## Abilalla (8. November 2007)

kurz und schmerzlos:

Nadine, 27, ReNo-Fachangestelte und komme von der Waterkant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (8. November 2007)

Julia, 21, Ausbildung zur Steuerfachangestellten (wie spannend), Detmold


----------



## Pumajäger (8. November 2007)

fabdiem schrieb:


> was ist das ne EDV htl???



Höhere Technische Lehranstalt für Elektronische Daten verarbeitung!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach ne höhere 5 Jährige Schule mit Matura!


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

ich hoff i hab hier eh no ned gepostet:
20 Jahre alt, volkswirtschafts student an der WU Wien


----------



## vikale (8. November 2007)

Hi,
Ich heise Viktor,
komme aus Österreich/Kärnten/Klagenfurt.
Derzeit mache ich eine Fachausbildung für Chemie und sofern alles gut geht werde ich nächstes Jahr entweder in Graz Chemie oder in Wien Biochemie studieren.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (8. November 2007)

jo ich heiße Muhammer Özcelik bin 18 Jahre alt . 
ich komme aus Schifferstadt in der Rheinland-Pfalz 
ich mache im mummend Ausbildung zum (MAURER )


----------



## ThoWeib (8. November 2007)

Im wahren Leben heiße ich Thomas, versaue mit kurz vor 40 gern den Altersschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und entstamme dem mehr oder minder flachen Niedersachsen...

Von daher: *singt* Wir sind die Niedersachsen, trinkfest und krummgewachsen... *singt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. November 2007)

ich bin


timi karol
leider über 20
wohne derzeit mal wieder in kassel
bin von beruf (neben verzaubern und ingi-kunst)  erzieher (studiere sozialwesen) und ***** gern.


----------



## drummen (8. November 2007)

16 Jahre alt, komme aus FFM und gehe in die elfte Klasse einer Gesamtschule.

www.seitseid.de


----------



## Grishnagh (8. November 2007)

Christian, 27, derzeit wohnhaft in Mainz (ursprünglich Vorderpfalz), zurzeit Student der Physik (das wird sich aber wohl demnächst ändern, da hab' ich mich wohl in Hinblick auf Mathe schwerst übernommen -.-)


----------



## BloodyEyes (8. November 2007)

Jo, heiße Lukas bin 20 und Elektroazubi aus dem schönen aber unbekannten Melle ^.-


----------



## Woodspirit (9. November 2007)

Grishnagh schrieb:


> Christian, 27, derzeit wohnhaft in Mainz (ursprünglich Vorderpfalz), zurzeit Student der Physik (das wird sich aber wohl demnächst ändern, da hab' ich mich wohl in Hinblick auf Mathe schwerst übernommen -.-)



Der Matheschein..jaja..kenn ich. War bei mir auch ne schwere Geburt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kopf hoch, das wird schon.


----------



## Kawock (9. November 2007)

Hendrik
18 Jahre
aus Herne (NRW)
Ausbildung zum Sozialhelfer, danach Krankenpflege!


----------



## Masterpurzel (9. November 2007)

Hi ich heisse Christian, bin 22 Jahre alt und wohne seit Ende Juli, Anfang August in Wien (Österreich), komme ursprünglich aus Dessau (Deutschland).

Ich bin Selbstständig als Webprogrammierer und Webdesigner tätig und bin noch nebenbei für die Administration von Servern einiger Kunden/Firmen zuständig.


----------



## gold-9 (9. November 2007)

Tach auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich heiß Sami,binn 13 und komm aus Stuttgart(!)


----------



## Jester~ (9. November 2007)

taag, mein name ist eike (was soviel wie "der mit dem harten schwert" heißt), komme aus niedersachsen in der nähe von diepholz(ca. 40km südl. von bremen) bin noch 17 und hab grad ne ausbildung zum bestatter angefangen!



ThoWeib schrieb:


> *singt* Wir sind die Niedersachsen, trinkfest und krummgewachsen... *singt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (9. November 2007)

Jeah der letzte wagen ist immer ein Kombi^^


----------



## Crothar (9. November 2007)

Um Due Quote wieder hochzutreiben was das Alter betrifft. 27 Maik. in der Branche Chemie/ Biochemie vertreten.


----------



## Gamerhenne (10. November 2007)

Sandra, 33 Jahre, weiblich, aus der Nähe von Heidelberg
2 Katzen, 1 Hund, 1 Mann, Sachbearbeiterin für Rehatechnik in einem Sanitätshaus, Hobbyautorin, WoW-Gamerin, Hundesportlerin, den Rest gibts im Buffed-Highlight der Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shad0wz (10. November 2007)

Moin,

mein Name ist Kevin, bin 16 Jahre alt, gehe in die 10te Klasse(Gymnasium) und wohne in der nähe von Köln.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (10. November 2007)

Nabend,

Ich heiße David und bin 17 Jahre alt, deshalb darf ich leider auch noch auf einem Gynasium die Schulbank drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich wohne in Essen/NRW.

Freiberuflich bin ich Paladin der gerade seinen Abschluß in The Eye vollzieht *grins*.

PS: Nur der RWE ! 

@TE Super Idee von dir.


----------



## goofy1991 (11. November 2007)

Christian, 16, 10. Klasse Gymnasium und aus Eisenach(in Thüringen, so ziemlich in der Mitte vin Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Maddin2307 (11. November 2007)

Matthias 
auch 16
auch 10. klasse gym. xD
wohne in diez, kleine stadt, nähe limburg/lahn


----------



## Jester~ (11. November 2007)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Jeah der letzte wagen ist immer ein Kombi^^



und das t-shirt hat n kumpel mir erstma geschenkt, als ich die ausbildung angefangen hab xD


----------



## Djinn223 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi heisse Patrick bin 23 jahre alt und gelernter elektroinstallateur

wohnen tue ich in ,der schönsten stadt am Rhein, Düsseldorf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paule1991 (12. Dezember 2007)

Paul Minkner 16 jahre alt. Mache gerade Fachabitur danach wahrscheinlich Studium. Was weiß ich noch nich^^

Ich wohne in Lübbenau das liegt zwischen cottbus und Lübben.


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

Karsten, 36, Gelsenkirchen, Marketing.
KEIN SCHALKE FAN.


----------



## Amarillo (13. Dezember 2007)

Berliner und Netzwerkadministrator in einer Berufsschule


----------



## Thorgun (13. Dezember 2007)

Basti, 20 Jahre alt, komme aus Hattingen ( liegt zwischen Essen und Bochum ) und mache eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration in Essen.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

*Lakonie on*
Tobi, 12, geb. Bornheim/Frankfurt M., wohnhaft in Bad Vilbel, Beruf Schüler (was sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
*Lakonie off*


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Sebastian
16 Jahre alt
Wohne in Mödling (unter Wien)
Forum-Spamer aus Leidenschaft!!


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Lucas
Mehr oder weniger 17 Jahre alt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wohne am "Tor zur Eifel" (bätsch, das kennt niemand!)
Und bin leidenschaftlicher MMO-Dauerzocker!


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

> Wohne am "Tor zur Eifel" (bätsch, das kennt niemand!)



Dann erklärs mal näher ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Dann erklärs mal näher ^^


Mmmh, lass mich überlegen, Nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Dann halt nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Dann halt nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja nett, dass du dich erkundigst, kommt aber
ein bisschen "schwül" rüber...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Ach was....

"Austin benimm dich!"

brauchst vor mir keine Angst haben, ich wohn in Österreich ^^


----------



## Monyesak (14. Dezember 2007)

Christian 
24 Jahre
Sugenheim/Bad Lippspringe Exil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IT-Systemelektroniker bei Telefónica


----------



## Thip (14. Dezember 2007)

Martin, 16 Jahre alt

Schüler, 10 Klasse, Gymnasium

kurz und knapp^^


----------



## Kawock (14. Dezember 2007)

Hendrik, 18 Jahre
Auszubildener st. gepr. Sozialhelfer, danach Krankenpfleger

Wohnort: Herne, NRW


----------



## Tahiria (14. Dezember 2007)

Name: Joana
Alter: 17 Jahre
Schülerin aufm Gymnasium
und wohne in der nähe von Stuttgart

denke mal das reicht^^


----------



## Gihmp (15. Dezember 2007)

Sers

Ich heiße Philipp bin 20 jahre alt. Ich wohne momentan in Albstadt und "genieße" meine letzten 39 Tage beim Bund :-)


----------



## Gribi (31. Januar 2008)

Name: Patrick

Alter: 16

Wohnort: Leuzigen (CH)

Beruf: Informatiker


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

Tim

20 Jahre

Schweiz

Elektrozeichner


----------



## Fauzi (31. Januar 2008)

Christoph

16 Jahre

Schweiz

Geräteinformatiker


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Januar 2008)

Name geht niemanden was an.

32

Berlin 

Antiquariat (nur über Ebay und andere Internet-Auktionshäuser)


----------



## kintaroohe (31. Januar 2008)

20 Azubi-Versicherungskaufmann im schönen Mannheim in BW


----------



## derpainkiller (31. Januar 2008)

Felix
15
Mannheim
Peter-Petersen-Gymnasium

"inoffizieller-Hey-was-guckst-du-so-dumm-sager-pwner"

edit: demnächst 16


----------



## Ciliu (31. Januar 2008)

Matthias
20.04.1992 Geboren (15)
Schüler auf einer Kaufmännischen Berufsschule


----------



## Thront (31. Januar 2008)

kassel,
flaschenöffner.


----------



## Tanknix (31. Januar 2008)

huhu
Groß-Gerau/Hessen
21
Angestellter beim Staat xD


----------



## Ciliu (31. Januar 2008)

> Angestellter beim Staat xD



als? (weiß ned ob man das fragen darf^.^)


----------



## Tanknix (31. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> als? (weiß ned ob man das fragen darf^.^)




Angestellter halt xD  atm im Außendienst unterwegs


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

Stolzer Schweizer lebe hier in dem schön (doofen) Steinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein kleines dorf mit 4000 leuten ca .. (ist in der nähe von arth-goldau vlt kenn das ja wer)

arbeiten tu ich in zug als informatiker (lehre) bin nun im 2ten lehrjahr


----------



## liike_crazy (1. Februar 2008)

Dann führ ich das ma weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20jahre

komme aus Österreich/Niederösterreich/bez. Korneuburg oO Ösis sin ja nich viele Vertreten hier ^^
oO btw Verwandtschaft in Deutschland-Grenze Schweiz/Lörrach (kenn warscheinlich au kaum wer) deswegen manchma der Dialekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeit beim Land NÖ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (1. Februar 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Angestellter halt xD  atm im Außendienst unterwegs



bei welcher Firma arbeitest du???


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> bei welcher Firma arbeitest du???



Dem deutschen Staat.

Lesen bildet.


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

Sven, 32
Komme vom linken Niederrhein
Arbeite als Application engeneer


----------



## suntor (1. Februar 2008)

Sascha 
17 aus berlin und bin  aktienhändler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also meine ausbildung und sonst jao das wars^^


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

timi horseprick

pornodarsteller


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> timi horseprick
> 
> pornodarsteller




du ? klar ..

thront 91
von beruf forenspammer ;d


----------



## Endofhope (2. Februar 2008)

ich komme aus Berlin bin 21 und höre auf den Namen Andi und bin Tresenschlampe im Tattoostudio^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Endofhope schrieb:


> ich komme aus Berlin bin 21 und höre auf den Namen Andi und bin Tresenschlampe im Tattoostudio^^



na endlich mal jemand mit ner anständigen anstellung


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

> na endlich mal jemand mit ner anständigen anstellung



Kaufmännische Berufe sind als nicht anständig? -.-


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Kaufmännische Berufe sind als nicht anständig? -.-



dreckiger schund, den mal im klo runterspülen sollte





















bwahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

was arbeitest du noch gleich?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Fotograf/Kameramann


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

WoW,
kreativer beruf - machts soviel spaß wie ich mir denk?

erzähl ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Kreativ ist es, es macht einen arsch voll spaß... trotzdem ist es harte harte arbeit


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

hm Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich versuch in die Personalentwicklung zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Schule / Schwarzwald


----------



## Alanium (3. Februar 2008)

Magician.^ schrieb:


> Ich bin David 15Jahre und komme aus Geeste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nach Geeste fahren jedes Jahr unsere Klassen- und Stufensprecher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<< Leon, 14 und aus Rheine, ungefähr 20min von Emsdetten entfernt (Glaub, dass sollte jeder kennen, seit da letztes Jahr der Amoklauf war... ansonsten in der Nähe von Münster^^).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Ich bin 23 jahre alt, Ausbildung zur Kauffrau für Bürokommunikation und Wohne in Bayern/Bad Kissingen

LG Gwynny


----------



## Thront (4. Februar 2008)

schottland, timmothy longtooth the third
highlander / retter der welt


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

bin 14,komme aus essen,bin schüler auf einem gymnasium und mich unterfordert die schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

Ann-Kathrin (Anka^^), 22 (fast...ab Samstag), zur Zeit arbeitslose Elektronikerin für Betriebstechnik.

Und komme aus dem schönsten Bundesland der Welt, dem Saarland^^ Direkt aus der Hauptstadt


----------



## Riane (11. Februar 2008)

Klaus, 15 Jahre, inhaber eines "Lusthauses", wohnhaft in Polen.


----------



## Gyrlin (11. Februar 2008)

Bin der Daniel komme aus ner Stadt in der Pfalz (zwischen Landau und Pirmasens), bin 20 und mach ne Ausbildung zum Verwaltungsfachangestellten im Bereich Bundesverwaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> schottland, timmothy longtooth the third
> highlander / retter der welt


LOL

war ja klar, dass von dir wieder so etwas kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Klaus, 15 Jahre, inhaber eines "Lusthauses", wohnhaft in Polen.



Mit 15 ? Oo .. ah war nur witz -.- schade sonst wär ich vorbei gekommen *G* (mybuffed profil 4tl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## k0lip0 (11. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Und komme aus dem schönsten Bundesland der Welt, dem Saarland^^ Direkt aus der Hauptstadt


gibts da noch was anderes.... ?

BTW also Matteo 16 Bremen Berufliche Gym Technik Kl. 11

und kb mehr auf schule... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

k0lip0 schrieb:


> gibts da noch was anderes.... ?




Was soll das den heißen, hä? Das Saarland hat viel zu bieten, nicht zuletzt schöne Städte^^


----------



## k0lip0 (11. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Was soll das den heißen, hä? Das Saarland hat viel zu bieten, nicht zuletzt schöne Städte^^


ich dachte das saarland ist saarbrücken und 4 felder.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

Ehhh!

Jetzt bin ich kanz kanz pöse mit tir!

Ne...Saarland ist zwar net groß, aber ich möchts net missen...super nette Leute hier


----------



## Piloria (12. Februar 2008)

wohne in zürich (schweiz),komme aber eigentlich aus dem "grünen herzen deutschlands" = thüringen.
habe im august ne ausbildung zur pharma-assistentin angefangen (apotheke eben) und bin seit kurzem 21.

gruss
Pilo


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

Piloria schrieb:


> wohne in zürich (schweiz),komme aber eigentlich aus dem "grünen herzen deutschlands" = thüringen.
> habe im august ne ausbildung zur pharma-assistentin angefangen (apotheke eben) und bin seit kurzem 21.
> 
> gruss
> Pilo



Zürich ist toll! :> Willkommen in der Schweiz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

